# Finals and Coping



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

This is my first time dealing with finals while having IBS. We've started preparing for the end of the semester and my stress level is really high and my IBS-D is worse than it has been in awhile. Does anyone have any advice on coping and getting through this? Any meds you suggest? I'm open to all ideas. I'm still getting used to having IBS. I've only had it for about 6 months...Replies would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey. I'm in the middle of them myself. I have my two genetics exams this week which are my big ones. I'm stressed to the MAX but I find regular dosing w/ Immodium before an exam and eating right actually do help. Also warn your proctors that you have IBS and if you need to run they know why. Mine are usually pretty understanding...you can also get a note from your doctor for this too.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I'd say the same things as Kestrel-- make SURE you eat right!!! I would stick with foods you are positive you can handle and maybe even just bland stuff. Also don't panic too much-- IBS is a medical problem, and if something bad does happen and you have to miss a final or you need an extra day to study, just get a note from your doctor. I have never heard of a professor here who would not accept a doctor's note and be accomodating. Also remember that (most, haha) professors are human and understand the stress you're under. If it truly is too much to handle with your stomach, talk to them and ask them if there is any way they can accomodate you. The important thing is to keep your stress level down to where you can handle it. I've found that letting my stress about finals get out of control makes my IBS so much worse. I wish you good luck, as well as everyone else on here who is going through finals hell also.


----------



## LabradorDalley (Nov 17, 2003)

wow pandora you and i seem to be in the same situation.i have actually left my exams quite early to run to the bathroom wiht IBS-D, which hit extremely hard this week. It sucks!!


----------

